# not broken G3/333 - firmware trouble



## ravintola (Apr 3, 2005)

Ok, the not broken iMac G3 333 is still giving me trouble. I'm trying to install OS 10.2 and running into firmware trouble. Although it is currently running 9.1, when I tried to install straight from the 10.2 disc it would't do it. It started up with the grey screen and aplle logo, the spinning grey circle started (the clock like graphic that denotes starting up), then the screen broke up though the circle kept spinning (not actually doing anything, just spinning).
I downloaded the version 1.2 firmware from Apple (as recommended) and tried to install that. It wouldn't install, claiming that alter version of firmware update had already been installed. Seemed unnlikely but I tried version 2 on it - that told me that as version 2 is for specific iMacs (slot loading) it wouldn't run. Tried 1.2 again and it said that the computer didn't recognise the firmware that it actually has running. Should I maybe just leave it with OS 9.1? Thanks.


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

First - Welcome to TSF!

For now - leave it at 9.1.

Not sure - if you go to the Apple site - they may tell you if you could update to 9.2.2.

Not all machines can be upgraded to 10.X - I will try to get you links to docs to figure out what can be supported on your G3.


----------



## ravintola (Apr 3, 2005)

Thank you YeeFam. I know that the ol' 333 is capable of running OS X - it involves giving it it's own partition so that it will boot - but my real problem is with the wierd firmware comments. I hear that it is likely to struggle a bit with OS X but I'd stil like to give it a go if I can get over this first hurdle of firmware.


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

I assume you tried to zap the pram, etc?


----------



## ravintola (Apr 3, 2005)

Yes, zapped the PRAM many times and it didn't appear to have any effect. Didn't even change desktop back or reset general controls.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

i would run software update and get to os 9.2.2. try the firmware updater again, if the doesn't work, goto here . this is the software that i use to run os x on my ppc8600, and it also will help you install os x on older g3's, getting around the firmware problem hopfully. them maybe you can update the firmware in os x. hope this helps


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

ravintola said:


> Thank you YeeFam. I know that the ol' 333 is capable of running OS X - it involves giving it it's own partition so that it will boot - but my real problem is with the wierd firmware comments. I hear that it is likely to struggle a bit with OS X but I'd stil like to give it a go if I can get over this first hurdle of firmware.



Ok - looks like not just a special partition - it has to be the FIRST partition if the drive is bigger then 8GB!

Found this link - (I think you knew this already....)
http://www.lowendmac.com/imacs/imac-d.shtml​
They seem to have lots of information on eMacs, iMacs, Power Macs,....
http://www.lowendmac.com/index.shtml​


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

I've run Mac OS X 10.2.6 successfully on a 233 MHz iMac, so you should be able to get it working after the firware update is taken care of. You actually should be able to run Mac OS 9 and Mac OS X on the same partition if you want.

How big is the hard drive in your iMac? How much RAM is in the machine? As YeeFam pointed out, you will have to have your OSs on the first partition which needs to be 8 GB or less.

Here is the list of firmware updates and machines that need them:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86117

You do have the right updater. Could you post the messages you are getting?


----------

